# What's the furthest you've travelled in a day?



## Hezbez

Not necessarily with just one driver.

I'll start it off:

750 miles from Alabama, through Georgia and into Florida (2 drivers).


----------



## Lyners

Most we've ever done in a day was the day we picked the van up from Norwich then drove all the way to Peebles - 420 mls !! So chuffed we had it forgot we could have stopped for a snooze - Doh!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Biarritz to Basingstoke


----------



## time-traveller

I once drove from Leeds to York non-stop :wink: 
On my own, too !


----------



## b16duv

Longest day in Motorhome, Fife to south of Reims on way to alps - and it was at night in the dark and only me driving.

Did Edinburgh to Pau in SW France in 22 hours (including loading furniture in London). 2 drivers but took us a week to come back!

Finally Berlin to Fife in a lorry in 1 hit. 

All journeys via Dover/Calais

I wouldn't do any of these journeys in that time frame again - it's too tiring!

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Worksop to Assen via Dover and Calais

550 miles


dave p


----------



## grizzlyj

UK to Austrialia 

Noone said by driving specifically :roll: 

Gibraltar to Poitiers in an aeroscrenned (no windscreen) Caterham 7 was quite fun! 8)


----------



## Chausson

Orlando to Savannah after a 10 hour flight not recommended, second time it was rainning and rain like I have never seen before, speed was down to literally 10mph for mile after mile.


----------



## CliveMott

Carcasonne to Basingstoke hospital


----------



## wobby

One daft chap I met in Benicassim Spain was driving to Calais for the ferry. Thats some run, it takes me best part of 4 days if I rush :roll: 

Wobby


----------



## 109353

dieppe to edinburgh one driver


----------



## dinger

*furthest in a day*

In a car , Volvo T5 for the record . Maidstone to Perpignan with two sharing the driving.

In the van , Maidstone to Orador sur Glane . Got a bit carried away. :roll:


----------



## 38Rover

Valance france to Malaga Spain 950 miles lone driver 18 hours with stops


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Gibraltar to Le Harve on my motorcycle.


----------



## bognormike

about 5500 miles - the bloke in the front was driving :roll: 


oh, in the motorhome...
 

about 450 miles, can't do it nowadays, I did from Calais to Beaune in September - was knackered


----------



## tonka

Alicante, Spain to Cannock, staffs..
Left at 6am and was in bed for 1am UK time..
Was 2 drivers, me and my son..

Wife cheated and flew back !!!


----------



## Grizzly

Bluntly the words "irresponsible" and " mad" spring to mind.

This is why we have so many lorry crashes on our local road (A34) Drivers come off the ferries at Portsmouth or Southampton and set off for the midlands and north without proper rest. The results are horrific and these are professionals, used to long days at the wheel and nights spent in noisy laybys.

Most motorhomers are not professional drivers and should not drive such long distances without a break.

G


----------



## StAubyns

Not planned, it just happened  

This year, Troyes to Millau, took the wrong road , ended up going north to Orleans, then south to millau, 450 miles, one driver  

Normally, 250 miles is the max we would plan, preferably less


----------



## CliveMott

We are normally quite happy with 150 miles in a day. But the wife did her back in and wanted to go home to our local hospital. Once the decision was made that was it. Autoroutes all the way, stopping for fuel and administering pain killers to knock her out. Adrenaline kept me going no problems and the trailer with the two motorbikes behind handles well at 70!!

I left her in hospital and went home and crashed out.

Twas a rather short holiday that year!

C.


----------



## SilverF1

Longest I've driven abroadwas Fallingbostel, nr Hanover back home, via Calais to Dover ferry. About 610 miles with occasional breaks and in a car. In the UK, Manchester to Plymouth, return similar distance.

Motorhome? Home to Ayr, 312 miles.


----------



## eddied

*Long drives*

 Buon giorno tutti,
in my younger days - by car - Alfa Giulietta : Naples - Calais - London, 22 hours, two drivers. In the 70's so not a lot of motorways (Mt. Cenis Pass).
More recently, by motorhome, my regular run Penisola Sorrentina - Milano, 850 Kms. all autostrada. 12 hours with comfort stops and good weather/traffic conditions.
Nowadays, my best is Penisola Sorrentina - Sosta Orvieto. About 400 Kms.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

With a motorhome, approx 700 miles with a Dover - Calais ferry in the middle.

With a bus - two drivers - 1100 and something.

Russell


----------



## miagi

Can only claim 996 miles in a car mostly one driver from Kissemmee to Fort Smith Arkansas - brilliant drive and really enjoyed it


----------



## nicholsong

Forget the distance - I want to find paradise round the corner.

And Paradise better have the bottle open


----------



## Chascass

Burgos to Malaga, 1 driver non stop, in a lighting storm.

Charlie


----------



## Mike48

Llubljana (Slovenia) to Arnhem (Holland) very many tears ago. Now I try not to do more than 200 miles in a day.


----------



## dovtrams

:lol: 

in the 70s, gloucester to berlin, including stops either end of the east german motorway system to check in with the russians. silly boy!

dave


----------



## Gorman

Does this count?????

Location Miles	Klicks

Caldicot to Reading 92	148
Reading to Heathrow 35	56
Heathrow to Bahrain 3165 5093
Bahrain to Tanajib 341	548
Tanajib to Offshore 14 22	

Total 3,647	5,867


----------



## DABurleigh

If it does it's easily trumped by anyone who has visited New Zealand or Australia. 24hrs = ~12,500 miles!


----------



## Gorman

DABurleigh said:


> If it does it's easily trumped by anyone who has visited New Zealand or Australia. 24hrs = ~12,500 miles!


Yes you are correct in that Dab, and as that part of the worls is scheduled for visiting when I retire, it's not one too look forward to however, perhaps a few days stop-over is in order.

The worst one I ever did and shall never repeat was Saudi to London arriving at around seven thirty, then jumping on a Virgin flight at eleven fifteen to the left Coast of American with the wife and bairns. Roughly ten thousand miles give or take a few over twenty hours. I conked out on arrival for fourteen hours straight and her nibs reckoned I never moved once. Never again!!


----------



## chasper

Two moterbike journey's 
Agay to Le Havre on a 1977 Honda 810F1 (bored out) 700 miles approx

Ilfracombe to Ullapool on a BMW K1100RS 714 miles and 14 hours, and it was rain all the way apart from a bit of snow but it was May! :lol:


----------



## icer

Pau to Calais, non toll roads only approx 700mls

Late eighties in Volkswagen T2 Bay Window

15 hours straight apart from 2 stops, 10mins each, changed drivers when we stopped at traffic lights. It never missed a beat 

Ian


----------



## mondo33

When I was a truck driver in a former life left Glasgow at 0800 into Carlisle swapped trailers picked up one for Basildon (rush job) had me statutory break and headed south on the M6 at 1100 break at Crick..s*** shower shave shampoo off again into Basildon 1845 tipped/reloaded back up to Dartford parked up at 2100 total mileage was in the region of 860 KMs in a 15 Hrs spread..those were the days eh I don't think so and that was a pretty average days driving just ask any truck driver.........

REMEMBER IF YOU'VE GOT IT>>A TRUCK HAS BROUGHT IT!!


----------



## mauriceheather1

*whats the furthest you*

Bideford to dover, calais. breast. drop off one parcel and return 1500 miles.2 days off then do it all again. changed jobs after that


----------



## JohnH

I think the longest I ever did was to drive from Tewkesbury to Glasgow, attend a sales meeting which lasted just over one hour and then drive back. Nearly 700 miles. To think that most of that could be done today with a webcam. We did get the order though. I was the technician not the salesman. He had gone up the day before. Madness!


----------



## CaGreg

I've been to the moon and back a few times :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Our longest in the van was a piddling 490Kms across Northern Spain.

Ca


----------



## SaddleTramp

From Zeebrugge to Ancona and at the end totally blitzed I think it was about 960 miles.


----------



## SaddleTramp

From Zeebrugge to Ancona and at the end totally blitzed I think it was about 960 miles.


----------



## grizzlyj

With regard to "professionals" i was conversing with an Italian artic driver a while ago on a southbound channel ferry, asking about where we were each going etc.

He had arrived the day before directly from Italy and driven somewhere fairly oooop north in the UK. He'd come straight back to the ferry after a few hours kip, looking totally shot! So obviously I expected him to say he was going to park up, but no, straight back to Italy for a weekend with his wife! The quantity of caffeine tablets he had in his cab was quite alarming.

His biggest concern in doing this was the UK police, who, unlike their European counterparts would more likely lock him up than accept a bribe. For this reason only he didn't like visiting the UK. One side of Europe to the other with no sleep was his normal week!

I've heard of UK goods drivers whose tacho went off when the fog lights came on, so its not just the "foreigners" trying to burn the candle at both ends. 8O


----------



## nipperdin

Oban to Worthing, via Vale of Leven hospital.
"Better half" had a severe gall bladder attack.
After pain killing injections Medics recommended we cancelled rest of holiday and went home.
She was fine for next 6 months !!


----------



## captmike

Not strictly in a day but back in the early 70s (when I were a lil' ole boy) with my girlfriend we drove from Thessaloniki to Luton non-stop except for refuelling us and the car, in about 37hrs including the Calais-Dover ferry. According to viaMichelin I see the distance is 2600 km approximately. I must have been mad! Nowadays I like to limit driving in the motorhome to about 250 km but still do Malaga - Peterborough in 2 days in a car with an overnight stop at Bordeaux so perhaps I still am a bit crazy.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## seamusog

Tavira,Portugal,to calais with a badly broken ankle-so couldn't sleep anyway.Cruise control is the dogs b-------cks


----------



## teemyob

*Distance*

1996 Paris - Aiguablava (Spain)

9 Hours
2 Drivers

Toyota Previa GX
_______________________________________________________

2001 Stockport - Javea

24 hours

Eurotunnel
2 Drivers
2 Stops

BMW M3 Tip

____________________________________________________
2005 Stockport - St. Tropez

17 hours

Eurotunnel
1 driver
1 passenger
1 sleep
few power naps

Tuned VW T5 204 BHP
____________________________________________________

In the motorhome, I usualy stop after 2 hours and always after 4 hours

____________________________________________________

I am now more sensible!


----------

